# Left my car window open and of course it rained....



## newcruzeowner1 (Aug 15, 2012)

This morning I got in my car and realized I neglected to raise my front seat passenger window of course the night a thunderstorm rolls in. I've been diligently paper toweling any wet areas in the car and have found that the radio, speakers and car itself are functioning fine. However, when I start the car, the dashboard screen flashes a "service airbag" warning. Is it possible the message will be disappear as the car dries out or is it necessary I take the car in for servicing?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

newcruzeowner1 said:


> This morning I got in my car and realized I neglected to raise my front seat passenger window of course the night a thunderstorm rolls in. I've been diligently paper toweling any wet areas in the car and have found that the radio, speakers and car itself are functioning fine. However, when I start the car, the dashboard screen flashes a "service airbag" warning. Is it possible the message will be disappear as the car dries out or is it necessary I take the car in for servicing?


I'd wait till it dries out and see what it says. My buddy had this happen to him as well, with a Cruze Eco he bought a couple of months after I bought mine. He left his windows down and it rained. He had water pooled up in the door handle and other places. He said he wiped it all down as best he could, vacuumed the carpet and seats, and left the car out with the windows open for as long as he could to let the whole car dry out, and didn't have any issues. 

Might want to give that a try before taking it in.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Man that really sucks, hopefully its not too bad but if it was me I would let it dry out first unless you drive with someone. Then I'd be more inclined to get it looked at. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## newcruzeowner1 (Aug 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd wait till it dries out and see what it says. My buddy had this happen to him as well, with a Cruze Eco he bought a couple of months after I bought mine. He left his windows down and it rained. He had water pooled up in the door handle and other places. He said he wiped it all down as best he could, vacuumed the carpet and seats, and left the car out with the windows open for as long as he could to let the whole car dry out, and didn't have any issues.
> 
> Might want to give that a try before taking it in.


Ok thanks man. Do you know how long it took your friend's car to completely dry out? And what would you recommend as the best way to dry my car out? I want to make sure it's as dry as possible.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

newcruzeowner1 said:


> Ok thanks man. Do you know how long it took your friend's car to completely dry out? And what would you recommend as the best way to dry my car out? I want to make sure it's as dry as possible.


Leave it out in the sun (if there is any), and have a fan or two blowing inside it. If you had a heated garage and a dehumidifier, you could throw it in there, turn on the heat, and turn on the dehumidifier and it should dry out in an hour or two.

I only recall my buddy saying he left the windows open a long time and had fans blowing inside.


----------



## newcruzeowner1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Living in Texas during the hot and humid summer makes air drying the car difficult. I don't have access to any fans or dehumidifiers (unfortunately) but do you know if visiting a self service car wash and vacuuming would help or hurt?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

newcruzeowner1 said:


> Living in Texas during the hot and humid summer makes air drying the car difficult. I don't have access to any fans or dehumidifiers (unfortunately) but do you know if visiting a self service car wash and vacuuming would help or hurt?


If they have a wet vac there, it might help to get the water out of the carpets or seats. 

I texted my buddy and he said he put fans inside it and left it in the garage overnight with the fans on full blast.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

You should put your car in a big bowl of rice! just kidding, sorry to hear that man. 

My friend did that in his BMW but it was his sun roof left open, He had to pull the carpet and drill holes in his floor to drain the car out.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

fans and sunlight are gonna be your best bet. Only advice i have apart from that is if it is humid out you can bake it in the sun with the windows closed and then wipe off all the condensation on the inside once the water evaporates. A wet dry vac will get a lot of it out but it takes time to get it all. Most likely one of the airbags in the door or seat (is there one in the side of the seat on this car?)got wet and it's causing a short


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Or salt.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear this happened to you. Such an easy mistake to make. Hopefully you can get it dried out and all will be good!

But whatever you do, don't use a leaf blower!

Kurt Browning


----------

